# Saving water and reservoirs. Recycle RO/DI water



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yesterday I was crunching some numbers on water usage and what we waste using our RO/DI systems. I am not a environment freak or anything but if I can use perfectly fine water to water my lawn, wash cars and use for the house I would like to conserve if possible. 

I did a quick search on google but didn't really find anything relevant and some weird youtube videos LOL. 

If I want to have a water reservoir that my house can utilize for toilets, washing machine etc.... How does that work? Am I going to be spending thousands making this or is there a simple way to do this?

I'm sure I'm not the only to contemplate this and come up with a solution. I was thinking of a system of blue barrels at diferent heights and connecting them with pvc as overflow so in not restricted to one barrel. This will be going in my basement and gravity fed is not an option. So a pump will most likely be utilized. 

Any ideas? Any good resources to do some reading? 




Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> I did a quick search on google but didn't really find anything relevant and some weird youtube videos LOL.


I assume it means something 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

Mr Bond 
I personally think your idea is brilliant and it gave me a great idea. As I have a pool and am always adding water to offset evaporation any extra "free" water is a bonus. 
Now I just have to figure out how to run a line into the pool unobtrusively.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol. 

Glad to inspire. That's what this thread was intend for. Some inventive and ingenious minds on this forum and hoping some members provide some insight 


I'm thinking run your line to a barrel outside from your rejection line. Than have a pump in there. You can hook up a hose when you need and turn on pump. Not a automatic top off but all I can come up with  


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Glad to inspire. That's what this thread was intend for. Some inventive and ingenious minds on this forum and hoping some members provide some insight
> 
> ...


was there, did it. Savings close to Null. I also not sure how it could help to environment. you better go and get flow restrictor for your unit (if you do not have) and try to get 1:2 ratio.

and for the Damfish, I am sure 10g weekly will help to reduce evaporation from the pool. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's not about saving the planet 1 gallon at a time. if I can use the waste water why not. 

I have a flow restrictor already

Do you have any ideas that don't involve not caring. That's not why I created this thread 




Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> It's not about saving the planet 1 gallon at a time. if I can use the waste water why not.
> 
> I have a flow restrictor already
> 
> ...


Can't advice on it. I did run around backyard with the baskets full of water, until I got sick and tiered.

The problem here that you can spend more money to distribute water than save

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's why I'm looking to see what people have done. If you can bring water to and from a tank to a basement why can't someone do the same but with a different application and technique? 

It just seems wasteful to have perfectly good water going down the drain. I wouldn't go and turn my hose on just for fun. 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

This is probably very cost prohibitive, but you could do this.










Have your RO waste water put the waste water into something like this with a drain near the top so you cant overfill it. Then have your house pulling from this. My parents have this in their home as they are on a well and they purify all the water in the house. The purification can not keep up with the demand at peak times so this reservoir holds the water.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome! 

Something like that but on a smaller scale is exactly what I'm thinking about! 

Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I got into some trouble holding water. I collected the effluent water from my RO unit and tried to water my lawn with it. 
We have "water restrictions" in my town during the heat of summer. When I showed the by-law officer how I was doing it, she said that the town is entitled to this reject water (Something to the effect that this water is used to keep the sewers clean and not accumulate methane gasses). 90 gallons of water is going to keep the sewers clean and safe ??? GMAB !!!

There is also some restrictions for rain barrels/bird feeders too. Water is not allowed to harbour mosquitos/bug larvae.

Although conserving water sounds like a great thing, the bureaucracy will kill you !!!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I would argue they are "entitled" to it. Not a fat chance if it was my RO "waste" water which I've paid for! 

As for the potential harboring of mosquitoes, thats my understanding as well. 

At the end of the day, we should all be doing something to conserve our natural resources. Water isn't free and won't last forever. 

So many of us take for granted we can just turn on a tap for water!!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

This is kind of something along the lines of what I'm talking about. Not exactly storing but it's increasing efficiency 

Enjoy! 





Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------

